# New College Football Playoffs



## Garcia Vega (Jun 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;S9ZAJwI6JBQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9ZAJwI6JBQ[/video]


What does everybody think of this new system? I believe it can & will improve the game as well as certainty of who actually won the Championship.


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 28, 2012)

I think its better and it will show who is the actual best team instead of it being ranked by a computer lol


----------



## BrenchToast (Jun 29, 2012)

i liked the Bowls!!!! But i also like playoffs, there should be some sort of mix.


----------



## PUFeNUF (Jun 30, 2012)

a playoffs with 4 sec teams.. great >sar


----------



## mcrandle (Jun 30, 2012)

PUFeNUF said:


> a playoffs with 4 sec teams.. great >sar


I did a thread on this a couple of months ago. It means nothing to me, teams are still voted to be in the top 4, but the only difference is two of those teams will for certain play each other the following week.

And no offense, if you don't like the SEC, too bad. The top SEC teams have beaten the best outside their conference. Funny, because I remember last year people thought Oregon should make the Title game, and looky looky, LSU beat their ass. The best of the West couldn't even hang with the best of the Southeast. 

Either way, this playoff does nothing for college football. Until Div. I models itself after Div. I-AA, nothing will change the dissatisfaction of fans.


----------



## Garcia Vega (Jun 30, 2012)

mcrandle said:


> I did a thread on this a couple of months ago. It means nothing to me, teams are still voted to be in the top 4, but the only difference is two of those teams will for certain play each other the following week.
> 
> And no offense, if you don't like the SEC, too bad. The top SEC teams have beaten the best outside their conference. Funny, because I remember last year people thought Oregon should make the Title game, and looky looky, LSU beat their ass. The best of the West couldn't even hang with the best of the Southeast.
> 
> ...



I agree & also believe it has to be modeled after FCS (I-AA) to be legit, other wise their is 10-14 teams who can and will feel robbed.


----------



## mcrandle (Jun 30, 2012)

Garcia, I love your way of thinking when it comes to college football.


----------



## PUFeNUF (Jun 30, 2012)

i was hoping for an 8 teamer but 4 teams? that is a joke.


----------



## Garcia Vega (Jul 2, 2012)

mcrandle said:


> Garcia, I love your way of thinking when it comes to college football.


College Football & Connoisseur Weed&#8230;.Thats what I do best


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 3, 2012)

Yea I dont feel Ill enjoy it as much until we get something like a 16 team setup. Im down with football for 3/4 of the year.


----------



## chrishydro (Jul 3, 2012)

BrenchToast said:


> i liked the Bowls!!!! But i also like playoffs, there should be some sort of mix.


The schools made a lot of money for their programs with all the bowls and I think that smaller schools will suffer. I enjoyed that week or two of bowl games and will misss them a lot.

I do however, like the idea of a true head to head last game. I JUST WANT All FOOTBALL TO START.


----------



## Garcia Vega (Jul 3, 2012)

They don't have to give up bowls to run the playoff tree as well


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 10, 2012)

I like the new system gives every team a willing chance in the top 4 esp the underdogg teams u gotta love


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 10, 2012)

the new system is great but u got to know that Roll Tide going back to back


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 10, 2012)

it makes it more like march madness and everyone loves a tournament style


----------

